# Objective-c, Connexion à une base de données.



## poumpoumpaf (21 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

je débute en objective-c et je voulais savoir comment connecter un PickerView (ou un tableView..) à une base de données ? (mysql ,SQLserver..)
Quelqu'un pourrai me donner une piste à suivre ?

MERCI !!!


----------



## ntx (21 Septembre 2009)

Tu peux utiliser les connecteurs C ou C++ proposés sur le site de MySQL.


----------



## tatouille (21 Septembre 2009)

il y a une alternative un peu plus maligne, iodbc comme cela tu restes un maximum server DB independant


----------



## poumpoumpaf (22 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses ! Je vais aller voir tout ça...


----------



## poumpoumpaf (22 Septembre 2009)

Merci merci, à vous deux ! Je me suis un peu renseigné mais je n'ai pas saisi la différence entre les connecteurs de MYSQL et IODBC justement ??





INFO : Je développe pour Iphone. 


Merci


----------



## tatouille (22 Septembre 2009)

alors tu fais une erreur grotesque de design, tu as besoin d'un serveur entre toi et la base de donnee qui jouera son role de proxy et de formattage du model par exemple une xml representation ou une serialization type json, je ne connais aucun serveur DB raisonablement configuré  qui accepte des connexions distantes et externes

e.g cela s'appele du dev client-server


----------

